# IVF Stories needed.......



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

My name is Mirjana Nedeva and I am a current MA student at the Department of Photojournalism at the University of Westminster.
At present, I am working on a story about IVF for the magazine we are developing. I am searching for people who have already undertaken the IVF treatment and are willing to share their stories. The IVF story has a very important space in our magazine, and besides the things we can find and research online, we would really appreciate real life stories.
This will be of great help for our work, and speaking personally, it will help me greatly in understanding more about IVF, a process that I am very interested in.
Our magazine is called "Yolk" and builds on the basic tenets of journalism to investigate stories related to life and death.
The stories are an examination of the human condition, not simply a collection of people who can trace the path of their successes (or failures). From before the beginning of a single life to the generations that may be affected by it, the stories that we produce seek to shed light on more than "this is what happened." 
So, if you are willing to take some of your time and speak to me, please do not hesitate to contact me; it will be greatly appreciated and will mean a lot for the work we are doing. My email is: [email protected]

Thank you for your time, and I look forward to your reply.Sincerely,Mirjana


----------

